# Tax due on sale of Greek Home



## lefkasgirl (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi everyone, can anyone please tell me the tax that is payable when one sells a house in Greece. I am aware that the capital gains tax has now been abolished 
(in 2010) but am finding it difficult to get information about the new property sales taxes that has replaced this. Thanks


----------



## jonus1 (Jun 24, 2010)

lefkasgirl said:


> Hi everyone, can anyone please tell me the tax that is payable when one sells a house in Greece. I am aware that the capital gains tax has now been abolished
> (in 2010) but am finding it difficult to get information about the new property sales taxes that has replaced this. Thanks


Greece Taxes and Costs-Effective income tax ranges from high to low in Greece | Global Property Guide
Try this site hope it helps


----------



## jonus1 (Jun 24, 2010)

lefkasgirl said:


> Hi everyone, can anyone please tell me the tax that is payable when one sells a house in Greece. I am aware that the capital gains tax has now been abolished
> (in 2010) but am finding it difficult to get information about the new property sales taxes that has replaced this. Thanks


Taxes on the Possession and Use of Real Estate in Greece


----------



## lefkasgirl (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi, thanks for the link but I still find it very confusing and cannot find a clear indication of tax payable if I sell my home in Greece.


----------



## jonus1 (Jun 24, 2010)

lefkasgirl said:


> Hi, thanks for the link but I still find it very confusing and cannot find a clear indication of tax payable if I sell my home in Greece.


I believe it all depends on how long you have owned your home in Greece if you tell me how long you have had it I will ring my friend in Greece who is an estate agent and ask her for the information, then get back to you


----------



## lefkasgirl (Nov 21, 2010)

jonus1 said:


> I believe it all depends on how long you have owned your home in Greece if you tell me how long you have had it I will ring my friend in Greece who is an estate agent and ask her for the information, then get back to you



Hi, thanks for offering to help. My husband and I have owned the property for 4 years. We are not wanting to sell immediately but would like to know the changes in the tax law that have recently been implemented. I know that when capital gains tax was charged the rate was lower after owning a property for 5 years but this has now been abolished and a property tax has been re instated. I just cannot find out what rate the tax is. I asked my "accountant" and she said she didnt know yet!!! Perhaps I need a new accountant or is that even the Greeks have difficulty interpreting their laws!


----------



## jonus1 (Jun 24, 2010)

Will try and find out for you


----------



## jonus1 (Jun 24, 2010)

My Friend who is an estate agent in Greece is English so hopefully will get some info for you


----------



## jonus1 (Jun 24, 2010)

lefkasgirl said:


> Hi everyone, can anyone please tell me the tax that is payable when one sells a house in Greece. I am aware that the capital gains tax has now been abolished
> (in 2010) but am finding it difficult to get information about the new property sales taxes that has replaced this. Thanks


Deloitte | Operational tax news - Greece update

Ktimatoemporiki Crete :: Taxation in Greece :: Greek tax, Real estate transfer tax in Crete Greece, Annual real estate tax in Crete Greece, Capital gains tax in Crete Greece, Income tax in Crete Greece

This should explain it


----------



## beponik (Feb 9, 2011)

As far as I know, since Jan 1 2006, you have a capital gains tax that is calculated as follows : 20% on the difference between the tax value of your house at the time you bought it and the tax value at the time you sell it (not 20% on actual market prices) . If you bought your house before jan 1 2006, there is no tax to pay on your sale. But it is true that fiscal laws are changing and i may not be very updated!


----------



## IaninParga (Nov 24, 2009)

So how do we find out what is tax value of our house? We know what it was when we bought it three years ago, but how do we know what it is now, or will be in the future? Who tells us or who do we have to ask?


----------



## beponik (Feb 9, 2011)

Well, you should go to your symbolografio(notary's office) with your property title, he should calculate it for you, or go directly to the nearest tax office... the notaire can also calculate for you the other fees, (his, the land registery fee (for buyers), etc.)... I think since july 2010 VAT at 23% is applicable on notary's and lawyer's fees... but the notary will know. The best is to go to the notary who registered your house when you bought it, as he'll have your deeds anyway... good luck!


----------

